# -



## jw (Jun 9, 2011)

-


----------



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2011)

Simple solution: use your Scottish accent instead!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2011)

Seeing as that Texarkanan is the purest form of Anglo-Saxon there is, I don't know what you have to apologize for.  If others can't appreciate it, well, that's their problem.


----------



## dudley (Jun 9, 2011)

Joshua I do like your DoYouConfess.com site and use it often ..I like the way you are able to get quick biblical response to each section.....thanks for doing this Josh...


----------



## JML (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you sure we can't say anything about the accent?

The quality is very good. Thanks Josh.


----------



## Tim (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Josh, I just listened to the first two questions. Very well done. Your diction is excellent and the recording is of good quality. Thanks very much for your service to the saints, brother. I will definitely make use of your recordings for my (and others') edification and instruction.


----------



## JML (Jun 15, 2011)

I was born and raised in Alabama so I can't say much.

Thanks for your work on this though. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alexander Whyte (May 1, 2013)

The Quotations section looks to be very beneficial. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PhilA (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, greatly appreciated.


----------



## earl40 (May 2, 2013)

I have a small collection of quotes I have gathered here by a few of our posters....you may be interested?


----------



## Claudiu (May 2, 2013)

This is a great idea Josh! Thanks for sharing, and keep up the good work


----------



## MW (May 2, 2013)

Looks very useful, Joshua. Thankyou.


----------

